# Highway Retention Pond



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Can you fish them?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It depends on the situation. Your best information will come from you local CO or his Lt.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

KR4x6 said:


> Can you fish them?


Are you sure that would be a good idea? Isn't that where water from the road goes? I'm thinking it would loaded with salt, oil, and rubber residue.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Petronius said:


> Are you sure that would be a good idea? Isn't that where water from the road goes? I'm thinking it would loaded with salt, oil, and rubber residue.


Producing fish with fantastic immune systems


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Petronius said:


> Are you sure that would be a good idea? Isn't that where water from the road goes? I'm thinking it would loaded with salt, oil, and rubber residue.


Not always. Some are borrow pits left from road construction.

There is one south of Muskegon that was used to hold walleye fingerlings.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Contact your local CO. Some you can and some you can't.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'd be interested in what you find out, I have a couple in mind.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I fish one that is loaded with largmouths and blue gills. like loaded haha, must get good hatches or something to feed all those bastards, but honestly i have no clue if its legal, i assumed it was, i access it from public land and its not marked no trespassing or anything. as far as i know, legally they have to be marked private or no fishing for any rules to be enforced. but also the one i fish is hard to access without an off road vehicle of some sort.


----------

